# Beau and Winnie



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau has taught little sister Winnie that if she sits still for a little while she will get a treat


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Make it two treats, they're adorable


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh my goodness! Make it two treats, they're adorable


Beau and Winnie say a big thank you as like your two treats comment  x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous photo 

I took lots of photos of my two together like this as Chance grew as a fab record of her puppyhood


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aren't they just so cute! I bet you're loving having two. I do!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Gorgeous photo
> 
> I took lots of photos of my two together like this as Chance grew as a fab record of her puppyhood


Thank you and I have taken loads as lost a lot with Beau when my computer got a virus so this time doing lots of back ups. x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Aren't they just so cute! I bet you're loving having two. I do!


Thank you and two is definitely fun. Winnie can go for proper walks in two days which will be good as it has been either carrying, garden or house and she is getting bored. x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a beautiful pair of gorgeous dogs 
Don't forget to take lots of pics of Winnie enjoying her first walk.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Marzi said:


> What a beautiful pair of gorgeous dogs
> Don't forget to take lots of pics of Winnie enjoying her first walk.


Thank you and I have taken a few and will put on a new thread. She absolutely loved being able to walk with Beau and almost skipped along x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Thank you and two is definitely fun. Winnie can go for proper walks in two days which will be good as it has been either carrying, garden or house and she is getting bored. x


Aw Nina was a great wee walker when we started, then within a few weeks turned in to a pully monster  we are getting there with that still! My fault I was far too relaxed second time


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Aw Nina was a great wee walker when we started, then within a few weeks turned in to a pully monster  we are getting there with that still! My fault I was far too relaxed second time


Beau is the one who pulls a lot as had to be careful after her meningitis as she was frightened of anything near her neck even though it didn't hurt any more so had a harness which wasn't very good. Still training her 3 years on  Determined to get it right with Winnie (or a little bit right lol). Was fun walking them both and Winnie is currently crashed out on the floor for the first evening since having her  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Beau is the one who pulls a lot as had to be careful after her meningitis as she was frightened of anything near her neck even though it didn't hurt any more so had a harness which wasn't very good. Still training her 3 years on  Determined to get it right with Winnie (or a little bit right lol). Was fun walking them both and Winnie is currently crashed out on the floor for the first evening since having her  x


I expect Winnie's dreams are all the more vivid now


----------



## spoodle45 (Sep 18, 2014)

whats the age difference?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If you look at the pita pata it tell you the age. It's in Ali's post.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

spoodle45 said:


> whats the age difference?



Hi Sorry for the late reply but as Ruth said it is on the pita pata. Beau will be 4 next February and Winnie is just 14 weeks. x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is not to love about that photo? Two gorgeous dogs, their matching expressions, the dark and light and big and small combo, their tails placed perfectly....heck I'd give them the whole bag of treats if they sat like that for me.


----------

